# Confessions!



## cwoodbaby

I am totally stealing this from teen parenting but thought it would be nice to have one in here =] 

So post something you wouldn't want anyone to know.. or something embarrassing ha..

Mine: I am terrified that my OH will leave me after Kiley is born even though everything is perfectly fine right now... I lay in bed and just watch him sleep and cry thinking about it "/


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Awhhh dont feel like that!



i am officially over fob! woop-woop


----------



## Lucy22

Great idea :thumbup:

Confession : I'm so fat I feel so disgusting. I have nightmares about Liam leaving again.


----------



## cwoodbaby

Congratulations! You are probably better without him =]


----------



## x__amour

Lucy22 said:


> Great idea :thumbup:
> 
> Confession : I'm so fat I feel so disgusting. I have nightmares about Liam leaving again.

Not fat or disgusting. Never could be. :hugs:

Confession: DH and I stayed up to put together a shelf. Exhausted but totally worth it.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I love this idea! 

Confession- I wish I could magically change FOB and today when my mom and I went and took maternity pictures out at the beach I was sad the whole time thinking he couldve been there taking them with me.. :sad2:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Skyebo said:


> I love this idea!
> 
> Confession- I wish I could magically change FOB and today when my mom and I went and took maternity pictures out at the beach I was sad the whole time thinking he couldve been there taking them with me.. :sad2:

ugh Skye :hugs:


----------



## NewMommy17

i wishhhhhhh me & FOB were together in a relationship


----------



## Shanelley

Confession: I miss FOB everyday only because i don't want him to treat anyone else how he should have treated me


----------



## LovingMommy10

This is SO weird I was in the shower like hour ago and thought about doing a confessions thread :haha:

My confession is; I feel like a cow, even though Im so tiny for how far along I am :dohh:
Im also worried about me and OH when she gets here, but idk why cause were perfect together..


----------



## youngmummy94

confession: im really worried that when Tyler is born im gonna stay fat, and OH wont want me anymore.

that sounds really silly :haha:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Lol, ^ I feel the same, im worried about having flabby skin :dohh:
&& REALLY worried about getting stretch marks, that wont go away! :shhh:


----------



## youngmummy94

same! im seeing really slight ones at the moment.. and putting so much bio oil on!!


----------



## krys

I can't wait till OH and I can :sex: again :blush:


----------



## LovingMommy10

I dont have any YET, so im hoping it stays that way lol

Lol Krys! I cant wait till I WANT to want it again lol


----------



## Shanelley

Im worried my stretch marks wont go away too :( I go crazy with the bio oil and it's not helping :( Mum says guys dont really worry abt things like tht. I hope shes right.


----------



## youngmummy94

OH always says your beautiful either way but i wanna feel pretty myself iykwim? and [email protected] i wish i felt like it!


----------



## LovingMommy10

Ya thats what my OH says too, but its obviously not attractive so idk! lol


----------



## Shanelley

Yeh but they obv love u for who u r :)


----------



## mariep

I feel so very ugly and fat now, especially around OH. I even went as far as telling
him that I think that hes not attracted to me anymore. But he said even with my
big belly, stretch marks, and swollen everythings that he is still very attracted to me.
Made me feel good and bad. Still fat =/ or should I say fatter then I thought I would
get.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Its interesting that alot of these are worries about OH! I spose il stick to that theme
confession: Im afraid me and OH wont last even til the end of pregnancy. Dont get me wrong i love him with ALL MY HEART... but were so different now... he wants to party and club all the time... i want my family life :flower: xxx


----------



## HarlaHorse

krys said:


> I can't wait till OH and I can :sex: again :blush:

Same! I never ever want it, and when I do and we try it hurts way too much and feels uncomfortable. Nothing enjoyable about it at all :nope:

Oh girls :hugs: yous are all so worried about your OH's. To be honest, I'm not worried at all. I used to get really upset about not being 'hot' ever again, and even though I believe OH wouldn't leave me or cheat, he'd still think other girls were hotter than me iykwim? But I've seen so many girls get covered in stretchmarks and then come out fine and look really good afterwards, so if I've come this far without stretchmarks, I have to come out alright don't I?

Hm, confessions confessions. I want to be a MILF :haha: OH said because I'm the one pushing Lacey out I can get my hair and nails done and get some nice dresses and heels. :rofl:


----------



## h32kmr

Confession: I feel like a hippo, and i'm scared of what people will think of me about my pregnancy when I go back to university.


----------



## jemmie1994

confession: i noticed a stretch mark just above my leg this morning and started crying even though im pretty sure that was there before i was pregnant


----------



## ashleypauline

confession: it upsets me that FoB doesn't try to contact me to find out how his kid is and that he is denying the baby. I put on a strong front and play it off as "oh i dont care" but i dont want my child getting older and asking "why didn't my daddy love me" because that kills me =[


----------



## SabrinaB

HarlaHorse said:


> Hm, confessions confessions. I want to be a MILF :haha: OH said because I'm the one pushing Lacey out I can get my hair and nails done and get some nice dresses and heels. :rofl:

:haha:
luuucky! my OH doesn't realize how much pain labour is going to be:growlmad:

confession: pregnancy has been the loneliest time of my life!


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Ugh...

Confession: I'm afraid of FOB leaving me even though I know he would never do that but the thought still crosses my mind....And I'm terrified of having another miscarriage.....


----------



## Kaisma

Confession: Im afraid somwthing happens between me and OH and Ill stay in Finland alone with the baby. Also afraid Ill stay huge after pregnancy and get A LOT strecth marks and I cant use bikinis again!!!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Rehab on BnB, nice!

Confession: I check up on my OH, because I feel insecure about myself.


----------



## Mummy_2_Be

OH Confession: I know he doesn't want this baby, he just smiles and tells me he'll be there because he doesn't want to look bad. I'm scared he wont love this baby as much as he loves his Son. And i'm scared he'll leave and want nothing to do with us.

Confession #2: I ate half a tub of mint choc chip ice cream last night :-$


----------



## Natali

Confession : I miss FOB majorly and I got ridiculously jealous and upset when I found out he has been texting his ex :'( ...

I freakin' HATE men!


----------



## krys

confession: I want to punch Demi Lavato in the face. Her voice makes my ears hurt.


----------



## Burchy314

krys said:


> confession: I want to punch Demi Lavato in the face. Her voice makes my ears hurt.

:haha: I love Demi! My cousin wants to marry her lol.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

i usually dont like her at all but i love that song Skyscraper


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Confession- I don't think I've ate a fruit or veggie in 2 days :blush: I'm normally all weird about making sure I eat my junk after i've had atleast some kind of fruit and vegetable..


----------



## HarlaHorse

SabrinaB said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> Hm, confessions confessions. I want to be a MILF :haha: OH said because I'm the one pushing Lacey out I can get my hair and nails done and get some nice dresses and heels. :rofl:
> 
> :haha:
> luuucky! my OH doesn't realize how much pain labour is going to be:growlmad:
> 
> confession: pregnancy has been the loneliest time of my life!Click to expand...

I don't think he does either, but that was the deal we made :haha:


----------



## birdiex

Confession? I really want OH to marry me, I'm terrified that after LO is here we'll argue because of the pressure of having a new baby, and he'll leave me. Marriage is a sacred union & I know I want to be with him forever, I want the same last name as my son and I want us to be a "real" family, in our own home, rings and all.


----------



## Mb2012

Confession #1: I haven't gained a pound and yet I'm still terrified that I'm going to end up looking like a hippo by the time the baby gets here and OH will leave me.

Confession #2: I hate being so mean and hormonal to everyone but I feel like for once I can speak my mind and no one can say a damn thing because I'm pregnant....so I'm going to keep doing it.


----------



## mamawannabee

Confession: Even though we tried so hard for this baby, I am still afraid OH is going to leave me. The last week or so he's been so distant and has been coming home later and telling me he has no time to do things he enjoys. I can't help but be insecure.


----------



## krys

Confession: I'm making cinnamon rolls.... For dinner.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

krys said:


> Confession: I'm making cinnamon rolls.... For dinner.

I hate you! sounds so yummy mmm and goey :cry: i want them


----------



## krys

AROluvsJMP said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> Confession: I'm making cinnamon rolls.... For dinner.
> 
> I hate you! sounds so yummy mmm and goey :cry: i want themClick to expand...

They were so good, but now I feel sick...bad idea :sick:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

krys said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> Confession: I'm making cinnamon rolls.... For dinner.
> 
> I hate you! sounds so yummy mmm and goey :cry: i want themClick to expand...
> 
> They were so good, but now I feel sick...bad idea :sick:Click to expand...

Yeah ugh i want them still


----------



## krys

AROluvsJMP said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> Confession: I'm making cinnamon rolls.... For dinner.
> 
> I hate you! sounds so yummy mmm and goey :cry: i want themClick to expand...
> 
> They were so good, but now I feel sick...bad idea :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ugh i want them stillClick to expand...

I didn't cook them long enough so they were like...dough-ey.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

krys said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> Confession: I'm making cinnamon rolls.... For dinner.
> 
> I hate you! sounds so yummy mmm and goey :cry: i want themClick to expand...
> 
> They were so good, but now I feel sick...bad idea :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ugh i want them stillClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't cook them long enough so they were like...dough-ey.Click to expand...

thats not good lol


----------



## x0xo.xo

confession: Im so afraid OH will not love the baby as much if its a girl as he would it were a boy, hes been planning/praying for a son since day 1 :( but I kinda think its a girl...

confession #2: I want to marry OH... im the only girl hes ever been with, i want him to be the last guy ill ever be with. Even if that sounds corny..


----------



## krys

x0xo.xo said:


> confession: Im so afraid OH will not love the baby as much if its a girl as he would it were a boy, hes been planning/praying for a son since day 1 :( but I kinda think its a girl...
> 
> confession #2: I want to marry OH... im the only girl hes ever been with, i want him to be the last guy ill ever be with. Even if that sounds corny..

I felt the same way about my OH, he wanted a boy so bad! That all changed once he heard "it's a girl" and she's his little princess, he couldn't love her any more. He does want me pregnant again so he can have a boy :dohh:
He'll love him/her no matter what, don't worry :hugs:


----------



## x0xo.xo

krys said:


> x0xo.xo said:
> 
> 
> confession: Im so afraid OH will not love the baby as much if its a girl as he would it were a boy, hes been planning/praying for a son since day 1 :( but I kinda think its a girl...
> 
> confession #2: I want to marry OH... im the only girl hes ever been with, i want him to be the last guy ill ever be with. Even if that sounds corny..
> 
> I felt the same way about my OH, he wanted a boy so bad! That all changed once he heard "it's a girl" and she's his little princess, he couldn't love her any more. He does want me pregnant again so he can have a boy :dohh:
> He'll love him/her no matter what, don't worry :hugs:Click to expand...

That actually made me feel so much better believe it or not! I hope things turn out good like they did for you :flower:


----------



## teen_mommy44

confession: ive never felt so alone as i do now and im not comfortable with my belly i feel like im always trying to hide it


----------



## Mii

confession: Im sneaking over from teen parenting cause its not very active right now and I feel like I know more people who are still in teen pregnancy :haha:

also for the last couple nights ive been dreading going to bed :( and Its not because "oh I want to be awake all the time so I can spend it all with my son" its more "If I go to sleep I have to get up, change him, feed then back to bed and I dont mind that at all but there are so many other things I should do there just arent enough hours in the day" (@[email protected])


----------



## krys

Mii said:


> confession: Im sneaking over from teen parenting cause its not very active right now and I feel like I know more people who are still in teen pregnancy :haha:

I don't really like teen parenting. Its never as active, and most of my friends are still over here. I was just telling Autumn today that I'm gonna stay in teen pregnancy until they move over there haha. :winkwink:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Confession: Today i totally missed fob for like an hour and i just wanted him to call me and tell me he's sorry :/


----------



## krys

AROluvsJMP said:


> Confession: Today i totally missed fob for like and hour and i just wanted him to call me and tell me he's sorry :/

:[ At least it was only for an hour... When is the last time you talked to Justin?


----------



## AROluvsJMP

krys said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> Confession: Today i totally missed fob for like and hour and i just wanted him to call me and tell me he's sorry :/
> 
> :[ At least it was only for an hour... When is the last time you talked to Justin?Click to expand...

A week ago... i dont even know if he made his hockey team he was trying out for :( i miss my best friend so bad like i dont know what i did and if i could go back i would never yell at him even if he was mean i regret everything... 

and yeah at least it was only for an hour! :) i just gotta keep my head up


----------



## krys

AROluvsJMP said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> Confession: Today i totally missed fob for like and hour and i just wanted him to call me and tell me he's sorry :/
> 
> :[ At least it was only for an hour... When is the last time you talked to Justin?Click to expand...
> 
> A week ago... i dont even know if he made his hockey team he was trying out for :( i miss my best friend so bad like i dont know what i did and if i could go back i would never yell at him even if he was mean i regret everything...
> 
> and yeah at least it was only for an hour! :) i just gotta keep my head upClick to expand...

I'm sorry Autumn :[[[[
I wish I could say something to make you feel better. Have you thought about trying to talk to him? Or maybe thats taking a step back and being unproductive, I don't know :/ I just want you to be happy again. 

On a brighter note, you get to see Skye tomorrow!! I wish I had something fun to look forward to!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

krys said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> Confession: Today i totally missed fob for like and hour and i just wanted him to call me and tell me he's sorry :/
> 
> :[ At least it was only for an hour... When is the last time you talked to Justin?Click to expand...
> 
> A week ago... i dont even know if he made his hockey team he was trying out for :( i miss my best friend so bad like i dont know what i did and if i could go back i would never yell at him even if he was mean i regret everything...
> 
> and yeah at least it was only for an hour! :) i just gotta keep my head upClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry Autumn :[[[[
> I wish I could say something to make you feel better. Have you thought about trying to talk to him? Or maybe thats taking a step back and being unproductive, I don't know :/ I just want you to be happy again.
> 
> On a brighter note, you get to see Skye tomorrow!! I wish I had something fun to look forward to!Click to expand...

It okay Krystal! yeah if i talk to him he'll just be mean to me and treat me like i am crazy so i am just not even gonna waste my time! its so weird the guy i used to know would think that the new justin is a dick and crazy but that jus is gone :/ I am happy i just want a partner and best friend someone who cares about my son as much as i do! 
and i met a guy i semi liked but it just feels so weird dating someone else :/ 

yah i cannot wait to see Skye! and you have Madison to look forward to!


----------



## krys

AROluvsJMP said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> Confession: Today i totally missed fob for like and hour and i just wanted him to call me and tell me he's sorry :/
> 
> :[ At least it was only for an hour... When is the last time you talked to Justin?Click to expand...
> 
> A week ago... i dont even know if he made his hockey team he was trying out for :( i miss my best friend so bad like i dont know what i did and if i could go back i would never yell at him even if he was mean i regret everything...
> 
> and yeah at least it was only for an hour! :) i just gotta keep my head upClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry Autumn :[[[[
> I wish I could say something to make you feel better. Have you thought about trying to talk to him? Or maybe thats taking a step back and being unproductive, I don't know :/ I just want you to be happy again.
> 
> On a brighter note, you get to see Skye tomorrow!! I wish I had something fun to look forward to!Click to expand...
> 
> It okay Krystal! yeah if i talk to him he'll just be mean to me and treat me like i am crazy so i am just not even gonna waste my time! its so weird the guy i used to know would think that the new justin is a dick and crazy but that jus is gone :/ I am happy i just want a partner and best friend someone who cares about my son as much as i do!
> and i met a guy i semi liked but it just feels so weird dating someone else :/
> 
> yah i cannot wait to see Skye! and you have Madison to look forward to!Click to expand...

Why is he being such a jerk? :[

I do have Madison to look forward to, but I wish we had something fun to look forward to together lol. We get bored!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

krys said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> Confession: Today i totally missed fob for like and hour and i just wanted him to call me and tell me he's sorry :/
> 
> :[ At least it was only for an hour... When is the last time you talked to Justin?Click to expand...
> 
> A week ago... i dont even know if he made his hockey team he was trying out for :( i miss my best friend so bad like i dont know what i did and if i could go back i would never yell at him even if he was mean i regret everything...
> 
> and yeah at least it was only for an hour! :) i just gotta keep my head upClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry Autumn :[[[[
> I wish I could say something to make you feel better. Have you thought about trying to talk to him? Or maybe thats taking a step back and being unproductive, I don't know :/ I just want you to be happy again.
> 
> On a brighter note, you get to see Skye tomorrow!! I wish I had something fun to look forward to!Click to expand...
> 
> It okay Krystal! yeah if i talk to him he'll just be mean to me and treat me like i am crazy so i am just not even gonna waste my time! its so weird the guy i used to know would think that the new justin is a dick and crazy but that jus is gone :/ I am happy i just want a partner and best friend someone who cares about my son as much as i do!
> and i met a guy i semi liked but it just feels so weird dating someone else :/
> 
> yah i cannot wait to see Skye! and you have Madison to look forward to!Click to expand...
> 
> Why is he being such a jerk? :[
> 
> I do have Madison to look forward to, but I wish we had something fun to look forward to together lol. We get bored!Click to expand...

I honestly dont know! the only thing i can come up with is he has someone else which hurts but i think its the truth :wacko:

Well me and you can plan something! maybe you and eric could come in October and you can come to my baby shower :)


----------



## krys

AROluvsJMP said:


> I honestly dont know! the only thing i can come up with is he has someone else which hurts but i think its the truth :wacko:
> 
> Well me and you can plan something! maybe you and eric could come in October and you can come to my baby shower :)

OMG!!!!! Yes! I totally wanna goooooo!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

krys said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> I honestly dont know! the only thing i can come up with is he has someone else which hurts but i think its the truth :wacko:
> 
> Well me and you can plan something! maybe you and eric could come in October and you can come to my baby shower :)
> 
> OMG!!!!! Yes! I totally wanna goooooo!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Okay yeah that would be totally awesome once i get back from skyes ill be mailing them out so ill pm you and get your address they are really cute! Its going to be October 16th and its like prince themed and were doing all little pastries and tea and little sandwiches kind of like uk tea time cause i am so obsessed with the uk! :)


----------



## krys

AROluvsJMP said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> I honestly dont know! the only thing i can come up with is he has someone else which hurts but i think its the truth :wacko:
> 
> Well me and you can plan something! maybe you and eric could come in October and you can come to my baby shower :)
> 
> OMG!!!!! Yes! I totally wanna goooooo!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay yeah that would be totally awesome once i get back from skyes ill be mailing them out so ill pm you and get your address they are really cute! Its going to be October 16th and its like prince themed and were doing all little pastries and tea and little sandwiches kind of like uk tea time cause i am so obsessed with the uk! :)Click to expand...

Ahhhh I can't wait!!! Where are you registered? Eric is gonna have fun picking out a boy present haha


----------



## AROluvsJMP

krys said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> I honestly dont know! the only thing i can come up with is he has someone else which hurts but i think its the truth :wacko:
> 
> Well me and you can plan something! maybe you and eric could come in October and you can come to my baby shower :)
> 
> OMG!!!!! Yes! I totally wanna goooooo!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay yeah that would be totally awesome once i get back from skyes ill be mailing them out so ill pm you and get your address they are really cute! Its going to be October 16th and its like prince themed and were doing all little pastries and tea and little sandwiches kind of like uk tea time cause i am so obsessed with the uk! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh I can't wait!!! Where are you registered? Eric is gonna have fun picking out a boy present hahaClick to expand...

Ugh i havent even registered yet! :dohh: but i am gonna be registered for sure at babiesrus :)


----------



## dreabae

Confession: I feel like if it weren't for Roman OH and I wouldn't be together.

Also, I feel like Im trapping him in fear he would replace Roman and I if I let him go =/


----------



## Mii

krys said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> confession: Im sneaking over from teen parenting cause its not very active right now and I feel like I know more people who are still in teen pregnancy :haha:
> 
> I don't really like teen parenting. Its never as active, and most of my friends are still over here. I was just telling Autumn today that I'm gonna stay in teen pregnancy until they move over there haha. :winkwink:Click to expand...

samee :) except I feel like I dont have a right to be here anymore because Im not pregnant :blush:


----------



## Stormynights

teen_mommy44 said:


> confession: ive never felt so alone as i do now and im not comfortable with my belly i feel like im always trying to hide it

Irrelevant, but Zachary Tyler is my OH's name! :)


----------



## Shanelley

confession: Im in love with the wrong person :(


----------



## teen_mommy44

Stormynights said:


> teen_mommy44 said:
> 
> 
> confession: ive never felt so alone as i do now and im not comfortable with my belly i feel like im always trying to hide it
> 
> Irrelevant, but Zachary Tyler is my OH's name! :)Click to expand...

aw :) we loved that name! if he was a girl she would of been Madison Grace


----------



## 20102001

I'm so scared something will go wrong during the next 8 weeks and I will lose my baby :cry:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Confession: My OH told me he's not in love with me enough to have a baby..
Now I feel like I'm trapping him and he's just settling with me because he got my pregnant..
I dont feel like his GF.. I feel like it doesnt matter that we've been in a long-term relationship.. I could have just been a one night stand :cry:


----------



## bumphenders

confession: I'm so scared that something is going to happen and I'm going to lose my baby :cry:


----------



## Stormynights

bumphenders said:


> confession: I'm so scared that something is going to happen and I'm going to lose my baby :cry:

Me too. I'm scared I've lost my baby and don't realize it, because my m/s was terrible and all of the sudden it's gone. :cry:


----------



## mamawannabee

20102001 said:


> I'm so scared something will go wrong during the next 8 weeks and I will lose my baby :cry:

I hate that everyone gets to 12 weeks and is like oh thank god I can stop worrying now, not because it isn't true for most, but out of jealousy. After struggling to get pg and after having mc before, the worry just never ends.


----------



## bumphenders

Stormynights said:


> bumphenders said:
> 
> 
> confession: I'm so scared that something is going to happen and I'm going to lose my baby :cry:
> 
> Me too. I'm scared I've lost my baby and don't realize it, because my m/s was terrible and all of the sudden it's gone. :cry:Click to expand...


I've been getting terrible pains that make me :cry: so ive seen the Doctor and he told me i have to stay off work for a few days and relax, but all i'm doing is worrying!


----------



## Stormynights

bumphenders said:


> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumphenders said:
> 
> 
> confession: I'm so scared that something is going to happen and I'm going to lose my baby :cry:
> 
> Me too. I'm scared I've lost my baby and don't realize it, because my m/s was terrible and all of the sudden it's gone. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been getting terrible pains that make me :cry: so ive seen the Doctor and he told me i have to stay off work for a few days and relax, but all i'm doing is worrying!Click to expand...

It's hard to relax when you are having troubling symptoms. I haven't had any cramps or bleeding, but I'm still terrified of having a missed m/c. I love my baby so much already, I couldn't imagine not having her/him.


----------



## bumphenders

Stormynights said:


> bumphenders said:
> 
> 
> confession: I'm so scared that something is going to happen and I'm going to lose my baby :cry:
> 
> Me too. I'm scared I've lost my baby and don't realize it, because my m/s was terrible and all of the sudden it's gone. :cry:Click to expand...




Stormynights said:


> bumphenders said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumphenders said:
> 
> 
> confession: I'm so scared that something is going to happen and I'm going to lose my baby :cry:
> 
> Me too. I'm scared I've lost my baby and don't realize it, because my m/s was terrible and all of the sudden it's gone. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been getting terrible pains that make me :cry: so ive seen the Doctor and he told me i have to stay off work for a few days and relax, but all i'm doing is worrying!Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to relax when you are having troubling symptoms. I haven't had any cramps or bleeding, but I'm still terrified of having a missed m/c. I love my baby so much already, I couldn't imagine not having her/him.Click to expand...

They're horrible!! I'm the same, mine just still a TINY weeny thing still.


----------



## Mb2012

Tehehehe another confession: I don't want to be a vet anymore...is it so bad that being pregnant has made me realize all the health problems with the human race? I want to own my own therapeutic horse stable, there are a lot of little kids who've never experienced the feel of being in control of something that's so big and majestic and I want to help them experience that.


----------



## Amber4

Confession: I want OH to ask me to marry him. He did a while ago (without a ring) but then he changed his mind and said he wanted to do it properly (it's now been 8 months and nothing) This may sound bitchy and stupid but he asked his ex to marry him soon on in their relationship (I know it ended obviously) but I just feel i'm not good enough for him and i'm having his child. She just treated him like crap!


----------



## x__amour

Disappointed. :sad1:


----------



## dreabae

Amber4 said:


> Confession: I want OH to ask me to marry him. He did a while ago (without a ring) but then he changed his mind and said he wanted to do it properly (it's now been 8 months and nothing) This may sound bitchy and stupid but he asked his ex to marry him soon on in their relationship (I know it ended obviously) but I just feel i'm not good enough for him and i'm having his child. She just treated him like crap!

I know how you feel. OH wont even get me a promise ring because a promise ring leads to engagement, engagement leads to marriage, and hes in college about to have a baby and isnt ready for that.

UHHHHH YOU WERE ENGAGED TO A CHEATING WHORE and you cant get the mother of your child a friggin promise ring :nope:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Mb2012 said:


> Tehehehe another confession: I don't want to be a vet anymore...is it so bad that being pregnant has made me realize all the health problems with the human race? I want to own my own therapeutic horse stable, there are a lot of little kids who've never experienced the feel of being in control of something that's so big and majestic and I want to help them experience that.

That's beautiful. I'd love to have the money to do something like that, horses are such amazing creatures :flower:

I really wanted to be a personal horse riding instructor, just because some people have no idea why their horses are reacting in different ways, but I'll just have to see where life leads me.


----------



## birdiex

A confession from me? If you come round one more time complaining that the house is not bloody perfect (so there are some crumbs on the side and a mop-bucket in the hall way, shoot me!) I am going to rip you a new fucking arsehole, feed you laxatives and make you painfully shit yourself like a like fountain, through the multiple holes I'm going to bust in to you. :growlmad:


----------



## _mich

confession: im terrified im going to be a bad mum :( iv never even held a baby before because im scared i'll drop them :| everyone tells me it'll be different with my own baby but im scared i let him down by not being good enough :/


----------



## Amber4

dreabae said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Confession: I want OH to ask me to marry him. He did a while ago (without a ring) but then he changed his mind and said he wanted to do it properly (it's now been 8 months and nothing) This may sound bitchy and stupid but he asked his ex to marry him soon on in their relationship (I know it ended obviously) but I just feel i'm not good enough for him and i'm having his child. She just treated him like crap!
> 
> I know how you feel. OH wont even get me a promise ring because a promise ring leads to engagement, engagement leads to marriage, and hes in college about to have a baby and isnt ready for that.
> 
> UHHHHH YOU WERE ENGAGED TO A CHEATING WHORE and you cant get the mother of your child a friggin promise ring :nope:Click to expand...

All I can think of is they don't wanna rush in too fast and something go wrong like with their exs? But still makes you feel like crap, doesn't it? I feel for you because I constantly worry he doesn't care about me. Uhh men! :hugs:


----------



## jemmie1994

me and my friend took up swimming cos i said i wanted to get some exercise for LO's benefit 3 weeks down the line i really cba anymore and i feel like a bad friend cos she loves going


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Confession: I met a man who is so perfect but i am so scared that i am gonna screw it up or he'll realize this is a big commitment! but we'll see he seems really amazing! :flow:


----------



## krys

AROluvsJMP said:


> Confession: I met a man who is so perfect but i am so scared that i am gonna screw it up or he'll realize this is a big commitment! but we'll see he seems really amazing! :flow:

Ummmmmm PM me!?


----------



## x__amour

Confession: I smell a faker, faker, fakey, fakey, faker...


----------



## oOskittlesOo

x__amour said:


> Confession: I smell a faker, faker, fakey, fakey, faker...

I second that.. I smell something strange... And at first I thought it was because I didnt take a shower today... THEN I figured out its not that at all, its a FAKE... :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

Skyebo said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Confession: I smell a faker, faker, fakey, fakey, faker...
> 
> I second that.. I smell something strange... And at first I thought it was because I didnt take a shower today... THEN I figured out its not that at all, its a FAKE... :dohh: :rofl:Click to expand...

:lol:
It stinks so bad! :sick:


----------



## cwoodbaby

Skyebo said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Confession: I smell a faker, faker, fakey, fakey, faker...
> 
> I second that.. I smell something strange... And at first I thought it was because I didnt take a shower today... THEN I figured out its not that at all, its a FAKE... :dohh: :rofl:Click to expand...

PM me?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I promise its not me... :blush: :rofl:


----------



## dreabae

Someone fillme in? lol


----------



## cwoodbaby

dreabae said:


> Someone fillme in? lol

yeah I am dying here lol


----------



## krys

Someone PM me and tell me who stinks!!!


----------



## x__amour

I'm sure it'll come to light any day now. O:)


----------



## AROluvsJMP

You girls are bad!!!!!! hehehe can i join in?!?!


----------



## HarlaHorse

AROluvsJMP said:


> You girls are bad!!!!!! hehehe can i join in?!?!

Lets ;)


----------



## AROluvsJMP

HarlaHorse said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> You girls are bad!!!!!! hehehe can i join in?!?!
> 
> Lets ;)Click to expand...

hahaha yeah!!! i just cant believe it like honestly!


----------



## HarlaHorse

I'm so not with it :rofl: I don't even know what we can't believe! :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cwoodbaby

This thread better not get locked.. We aren't calling troll.. Someone just smells really badly :haha:


----------



## krys

Wtf are you guys talking about?? Clearly I missed something :( lemmmmeeeeknowwwww


----------



## x__amour

No, we haven't said anything bad to my knowledge. I reported a long, long, long time ago so we'll see if anything happens! :flower:

ETA: I know I'm also not the only person who reported but now we have to sit back and let admin do their work. :thumbup:


----------



## HarlaHorse

krys said:


> Wtf are you guys talking about?? Clearly I missed something :( lemmmmeeeeknowwwww

If you find out, let me know? :haha:


----------



## cwoodbaby

x__amour said:


> No, we haven't said anything bad to my knowledge. I reported a long, long, long time ago so we'll see if anything happens! :flower:
> 
> ETA: I know I'm also not the only person who reported but now we have to sit back and let admin do their work. :thumbup:

I added you on facebook a few days ago and you denied me. I really hope you didn't think i was creepy ha..


----------



## x__amour

cwoodbaby said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> No, we haven't said anything bad to my knowledge. I reported a long, long, long time ago so we'll see if anything happens! :flower:
> 
> ETA: I know I'm also not the only person who reported but now we have to sit back and let admin do their work. :thumbup:
> 
> I added you on facebook a few days ago and you denied me. I really hope you didn't think i was creepy ha..Click to expand...

Oh I'm sorry! I must've not known who you were! Add me again hon! :D


----------



## krys

HarlaHorse said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> Wtf are you guys talking about?? Clearly I missed something :( lemmmmeeeeknowwwww
> 
> If you find out, let me know? :haha:Click to expand...

I will :flow:


If someone gives me details!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Okay. Couldnt help myself... Now everyone can make fun of me but :finger: screw all of you losers... LOL.


Spoiler
I let FOB try with *ONE* finger because he SWORE it didnt hurt and that it felt good... (FYI, while he was giving me oral-because yes he was a god at that...:blush:) and I let him......Confession... I didnt stop him... It wasnt bad... :blush:


Spoiler
I let him do it again another time.. or two.. After... :shy:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Skyebo said:


> Okay. Couldnt help myself... Now everyone can make fun of me but :finger: screw all of you losers... LOL.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I let FOB try with *ONE* finger because he SWORE it didnt hurt and that it felt good... (FYI, while he was giving me oral-because yes he was a god at that...:blush:) and I let him......Confession... I didnt stop him... It wasnt bad... :blush:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I let him do it again another time.. or two.. After... :shy:

hahahahhahahahahahh i am so loving this! :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

Whoa bby!


----------



## dreabae

:rofl: 

Well i guess thats not too bad compared to something hugeee lol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:blush: couldve just been because FOB knew what he was doing.. Guess we can both work it :rofl: especially since he's not huge...


----------



## dreabae

:haha: 

Yeahh oh isnt the biggest I have had but hes only the second person I have let go down :blush: anddd hes good with a labret :haha:

Confession.....My first exprience with oral ended with me punching my ex in the head because he though Biting was necessary :wacko: lol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: I let my ex try once and didn't like it, I like kicked him off:rofl: then I was like scarred thinking i just didn't like it.. FOB changed my mind though :blush: 

:rofl: that's hilarious Andrea!!


----------



## dreabae

:rofl: Yeahhhh after that experience I just told everyone NO when they tried hahaaha.

And Forsome reason when I was drunk just let OH do it. haha


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:rofl: that's funny! I'm self conscience about it so it took me being drunk to let fob first try...


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Confession- I am totally falling for you and you seem so perfect i hope you don't end up disappointing me <3


----------



## Munchkinn_

Confession: I wish people would try and understand how i am really feeling. All my family tell me ' To get over him' whenever i get upset over FOB, although me and him are speaking again as he is offered to buy a cot.
I just feel so alone and really cant wait for LO to arrive :(
Sorry if ive ranted just had enough of my family not understanding how hard this is on me!


----------



## BabyDuy

Confession: it was my sister in laws baby shower and she made it a point to not invite me :/, im going to invite her to mine! Being hormonal i feel like she did it because she doesnt like me and she thinks im trying to steal her spotlight 
( shes due in oct. and at a family party ppl were talking about my LO more than hers. Im due in feb.)


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Wow just saw the hottest sex scene on Rookie Blue and damn i want it now :rofl:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Confession- Ahhhhh i am so frickin nervous!!! oh and i have a secret :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

Ooh I wanna know!!! :D


----------



## AROluvsJMP

x__amour said:


> Ooh I wanna know!!! :D

I will be telling everyone tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

Oooh, hehehe! So excited! :D


----------



## mariep

Oooooo Secrets! :)


----------



## teen_mommy44

i wanna know! lol secrets are fun :)


----------



## mariep

Confession: I wish I could just punch my neighbor in the face because his dog has been barking every 2 seconds because he wants inside, its freaking annoying, and I can see the dog on top of a table outside. OMG.


----------



## mariep

Another Confession: I'm gonna eat all of OH's chicken he bought last night and didn't share with me from Buffalo Wild Wings, thats what he gets!!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:wacko::cry::shrug::growlmad::nope::huh::brat::sad2::shhh::devil::help::sick::gun::saywhat::ignore::argh::finger::grr::sulk::ban::?:](*,):twisted::-k[-(:evil::x[-X#-o:-#:shock:

This is how Im feeling..


----------



## mariep

Jeez its everyone is pissed off day! :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

It must be!!


----------



## teen_mommy44

im pissed off because im hungry lol and i wanna take a bath but its boring, i wish they made waterproof laptops lol


----------



## samisshort

Confession: I'm scared of being a bad mom. I haven't held a baby or taken care of them since my toddler sisters were babies, which was 2-3 years ago.


----------



## x__amour

*samisshort*, you won't be a bad mom, sweetie. We were made to do this! :hugs:


----------



## cwoodbaby

confession: I hate holding other peoples babies.. It makes me all nervous and stuff. I hate that because of that fact a lot of people think I will be a bad mom.


----------



## samisshort

Yeah I'm hoping some sort of motherly instinct will kick in when my baby is born. I have plenty of time I suppose :)


----------



## x__amour

samisshort said:


> Yeah I'm hoping some sort of motherly instinct will kick in when my baby is born. I have plenty of time I suppose :)

It will, you'd be surprised how fast it kicks in! :hugs:


----------



## SabrinaB

cwoodbaby said:


> confession: I hate holding other peoples babies.. It makes me all nervous and stuff. I hate that because of that fact a lot of people think I will be a bad mom.

me tooo! i'm always scared i will break them :blush:


----------



## cwoodbaby

SabrinaB said:


> cwoodbaby said:
> 
> 
> confession: I hate holding other peoples babies.. It makes me all nervous and stuff. I hate that because of that fact a lot of people think I will be a bad mom.
> 
> me tooo! i'm always scared i will break them :blush:Click to expand...

or that they will cry and the mom will think i did something.. :haha:


----------



## Shaunagh

cwoodbaby said:


> SabrinaB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwoodbaby said:
> 
> 
> confession: I hate holding other peoples babies.. It makes me all nervous and stuff. I hate that because of that fact a lot of people think I will be a bad mom.
> 
> me tooo! i'm always scared i will break them :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> or that they will cry and the mom will think i did something.. :haha:Click to expand...

I'm the same as you girls.
Once when i was working at a nursery, i would be scared of holding the children incase they were gunna cry on me.

Confessions: I'm scared that OH will break up with me, considering we havent actually been together that long.

Also, i dont mean to be selfish or stubborn.. But my OH has more or less decided on boy/girl names for LO. Over my dead body will he get them.


----------



## Ashleii15

I also worry for the same.


----------



## trinaestella

At 17 weeks pregnant my vagina farted..


----------



## x__amour

:rofl:

Good 'ol queefing!


----------



## Shaunagh

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Not the kind of confession i was expecting to see!


----------



## trinaestella

Lmfao


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Lmao!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## syntaxerror

You know how when you're drinking milk (or whatever), you can laugh and it'll go up your nose?

That just happened.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I drink milk (craving!) and I'm sick and it comes out my nose :| I'm a serial progectile vommiter... niiiiccceeee!!


----------



## Shaunagh

I've hated milk ever since I was about 2/3, at my nanas I was sick and it came out of my nose. Haven't drank it since. I was the special kid in nursery who always had juice when the other kids had milk :)


----------



## Shanelley

trinaestella said:


> At 17 weeks pregnant my vagina farted..

:haha: Love this. :haha::haha:


----------



## Shanelley

I love milk! Very odd sensation when it goes through my nasal passages i must say. yep i have done this too. :haha:


----------



## jcarriker

Confession: I keep having very dirty dreams several times a week and I'm horny all the time. :wacko: I thought it was supposed to be the other way around.


----------



## syntaxerror

Haha...yeah, pregnancy's been crazy that way.

Also -- KC? Awesome! I'm through there anytime I go from IA to OK. We're up here by 35!


----------



## MyVeryFirst

Confession: Even though I lost all of the babyweight I still feel huge and I feel like my body is ruined and I don't feel sexy at all,:nope: my fiance and I haven't had sex in four months and its because I am not comfortable in my own skin :cry:


----------



## syntaxerror

MyVeryFirst said:


> Confession: Even though I lost all of the babyweight I still feel huge and I feel like my body is ruined and I don't feel sexy at all,:nope: my fiance and I haven't had sex in four months and its because I am not comfortable in my own skin :cry:

:hugs: I sort of expect I'll feel the same way...FOB and I aren't together right now (fingers crossed we get it worked out...it's looking promising lately)...but the thought of being this out of shape and letting him see me naked freaks me out a little. I'm even nervous about labor because I've gotten SO out of shape.

Have you talked to your partner about how you feel?


----------



## MyVeryFirst

syntaxerror said:


> MyVeryFirst said:
> 
> 
> Confession: Even though I lost all of the babyweight I still feel huge and I feel like my body is ruined and I don't feel sexy at all,:nope: my fiance and I haven't had sex in four months and its because I am not comfortable in my own skin :cry:
> 
> :hugs: I sort of expect I'll feel the same way...FOB and I aren't together right now (fingers crossed we get it worked out...it's looking promising lately)...but the thought of being this out of shape and letting him see me naked freaks me out a little. I'm even nervous about labor because I've gotten SO out of shape.
> 
> Have you talked to your partner about how you feel?Click to expand...

 

Ya I have and he said that he doesn't care and that I'm still beautiful and stuff but I feel like he doesn't mean it, or even if he does I just so uncomfortable that I don't care bout his appionion I guess:nope: But I just don't feel like I use to and its hard :nope:


----------



## syntaxerror

:(
If Maine was closer, I'd offer to be gym buddies, lol. I REALLY want to get my body back asap once baby's out, I'm so uncomfortable looking like this...but it's easier to motivate myself when there's someone else around to go with, lol


----------



## MyVeryFirst

syntaxerror said:


> :(
> If Maine was closer, I'd offer to be gym buddies, lol. I REALLY want to get my body back asap once baby's out, I'm so uncomfortable looking like this...but it's easier to motivate myself when there's someone else around to go with, lol

I'm gonna be living in Tx soon! Hopefully I can work out all winter sense it stays nice pretty much all year around! And yaa that would of been awesomeee :thumbup:


----------

